

Blocking the Bing.com robot as of today (and this one's free). - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2009/11/23/4651/this-ones-for-free-bingcom

======
petervandijck
Not sure if people agree, but if you do, post your robots.txt with msnbot
blocked here? Mine's here <http://poorbuthappy.com/robots.txt>

------
mooism2
Blocking Bing because Bing may in the future pay some sites to block everyone-
other-than-Bing seems premature. Perhaps hypocritical too.

~~~
petervandijck
I don't think it's premature, I think their plans are evil, so I react to that
the only way I can. Nothing premature about that. If Google were to think
about doing this, I'd do the same, to send a message.

And why hypocritical?

~~~
mooism2
Bing has not yet carried out their plans.

Hypocritical because you think it wrong to degrade a search engine's index in
return for money... but degrading a search engine's index to send a message is
fine.

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, but they're planning it.

There's a big difference between me deciding to block a search engine on my
sites, and a search engine _paying_ content providers to block _another_
search engine. I mean, I may still be wrong, but there _is_ a big difference
in degree, right?

